# An Inert Pesticide Adjuvant Synergizes Viral Pathogenicity and Mortality in Honey Bee



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Well, that's very interesting. Thanks for posting that.
Bill


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

all I get out of this article looking at figure 5, is a very slight increase from the control and the bees that were feed OSS, now if you feed viruses that are known to kill bees, they die at a higher rate. and if you feed them just the virus, 50% show symptoms without any OSS. So if you go in with sick bees to almonds, and they spray OSS, you come out with sicker bees. Note to self, test for viruses before going to almonds.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

The moral of the story? Don't feed developing honeybee larva a steady diet of OSS. We needed scientists to prove this? 

:lpf::lpf:


_To test these hypotheses, we have examined the effects of chronic dietary exposure of Sylgard 309, an OSS spray adjuvant blend commonly used on almonds and many other crops, on developing larvae using a sterile in vitro assay._


----------

